# Am I too old to switch from Android to Apple (for mobile photography)?



## swee'pea99 (2 Dec 2022)

And, more broadly, is it a good idea?

I've been minded to replace my recently-departed (don't ask) Huawei P30 Pro with another, on account of nothing available on the bay within hailing distance of £200 coming close, photographically, but having seen this showdown v the iPhone Pro Max 11 (which nails several P30 bugs that have bugged me), and other reviews lauding the 11, I'm seriously thinking about making the switch, even at the cost of probably another £70 +/-. But I've never used anything Apple before, I'm not really set up for it (I've always lived in a Windows/Android world), and I can't remember what I came in here for half the time. Is it too late? Should I do it? Can I do it?

One other thing....my daughter says Apple have form for deliberately hobbling their older models, using updates, slowing and generally degrading them to make new models more attractive by comparison. Having experienced exactly that with both Samsung and Huawei, I find it very easy to believe. Is it a particular problem with Apple, or are they no more venal than anyone else?

Any thoughts/experiences much appreciated.


----------



## Joffey (2 Dec 2022)

I think it is possible nowadays. They all transfer data over pretty easy. My 73 year old mother in law copes with an iPad and android phone and my 81 year old mum happily uses a 5 year old iPhone.

It might take you a day or two to get used to it but you’ll be right. The cameras are pretty decent and the best thing about iPhones is the tend to just work without many problems. That’s cos they are quite locked down compared to android.

If you fancy one go for it. If you hate it, sell it on, you won’t lose much money.


----------



## Fab Foodie (3 Dec 2022)

Work changed our iPhone to Android a while back. I'd trade back to Apple anyday. More intuitive it basically just works without fuss....


----------



## Cycleops (3 Dec 2022)

As FF says iPhone iOS just works but if you’re talking about photography unless you’re considering one of the newer iPhones you might be better off with a Pixel, even if it’s one of the older ones. The photography software and camera is very good. The 3XL or 4a would be a good budget choice.


----------



## wafter (3 Dec 2022)

Can't speak from a technical perspective, but personally I'd never have any Apple product for all the usual reasons.


----------



## tom73 (3 Dec 2022)

Bit of long post but as a long term Apple user and household I will try to be helpful and cover your main points. 

@swee'pea99 no your not too old i've known plenty of older people move over and have no issues. 
You've not needed to have other Apple stuff to use an iPhone for years even the watch is now independent of an iPhone. It's all done over wifi. The outlaws have a mix of Apple and none Apple and have no issues. As for slowing down they famously did it once to help with power management of older phones using a new iOS. It was handled badly at the time by the time they come clean. The press had already gone to town on it and it's hung around ever since. Power management is now built into iOS. So it's easy to see apps that slow stuff down and easy to manage. The press love to bash Apple BBC are experts much of the stuff is either press bashing, users not bothered with simple data safely or not bothering to learn how stuff works. 

Setting one up is simple turn on and follow the pictures and text you can skip bits' and come back later if you like. 
It's a simple process to move stuff over at set up. You will need an Apple account that's not hard and its free. If you buy from Apple you're asked to do it anyway. You can assess iCloud accounts on a PC so that side works too. 

I've had an iPhone since the days of 3s never had a really issue. Apple have plenty of online guides , Youtube is full of stuff and you can always ask on here. Photography is one of my mostly used things never had an issue , had great results and the iOS handles photo storage management side pretty well with some nice features built in. 

If you want to switch as it better meets your needs than go for it. It will be different to start with but you soon get going it's pretty simple to pick up. Most of the complex stuff you can happily let the iOS do it for you. Basically they just work without too much drama , they are well made and not a lump plastic. iPhone Pro Max 11 is a few years old now but still a pretty good phone still supported by Apple. Well up to taking great pictures. 

Have you had a look at placers to buy one ?


----------



## CXRAndy (3 Dec 2022)

Apple is such a rip off though. My daughter has apple products, she recently took a new job. She can work from home a couple of days a week. She has a 2017 MacBook Pro. Which has served her well. The new software the company wants her to use requires a bit more processing power.

That's fine computer technology moves along. She spoke to her colleagues and they have the latest MacBook Pro 16" laptops. We looked at the price, nearly £4000 for a bloody laptop.. Jesus, no way has she that money. You might be looking at £2-2.5k for top end windows laptop.

Apple wants an £3000 extra if you wanted 8tb storage. Daughter bought a 4tb plug in drive from WD for £150. I told her to shut down all other programs and just run the main application, even though it's still jittery.


----------



## vickster (3 Dec 2022)

CXRAndy said:


> Apple is such a rip off though. My daughter has apple products, she recently took a new job. She can work from home a couple of days a week. She has a 2017 MacBook Pro. Which has served her well. The new software the company wants her to use requires a bit more processing power.
> 
> That's fine computer technology moves along. She spoke to her colleagues and they have the latest MacBook Pro 16" laptops. We looked at the price, nearly £4000 for a bloody laptop.. Jesus, no way has she that money. You might be looking at £2-2.5k for top end windows laptop.
> 
> Apple wants an £3000 extra if you wanted 8tb storage. Daughter bought a 4tb plug in drive from WD for £150. I told her to shut down all other programs and just run the main application, even though it's still jittery.



The OP is asking about phones though?
as an aside, why isn’t her work providing the laptop?


----------



## CXRAndy (3 Dec 2022)

Apple phones are a rip off too


----------



## oldwheels (3 Dec 2022)

I have used Apple for years and find them much better than anything else I have tried. 
They do cost more but for ease of use and picture quality I am willing to put up with that. My current 8+ was bought refurbished by Apple and came with a new battery. Not too expensive.


----------



## Alex321 (3 Dec 2022)

swee'pea99 said:


> And, more broadly, is it a good idea?
> 
> I've been minded to replace my recently-departed (don't ask) Huawei P30 Pro with another, on account of nothing available on the bay within hailing distance of £200 coming close, photographically, but having seen this showdown v the iPhone Pro Max 11 (which nails several P30 bugs that have bugged me), and other reviews lauding the 11, I'm seriously thinking about making the switch, even at the cost of probably another £70 +/-. But I've never used anything Apple before, I'm not really set up for it (I've always lived in a Windows/Android world), and I can't remember what I came in here for half the time. Is it too late? Should I do it? Can I do it?
> 
> ...



Apple stuff is good, there is no doubt about that. But you pay a significant premium for the design, on top of what you would pay for similar functionality from Windows or Android devices.

I would never consider going Apple if you are looking for something budget. But if you are looking for quality and budget is not important, then it may well be the way to go.

Just for context, I have always for personal devices used windows desktops/laptops and Android smart phones (Mainly Samsung, but have also has Sony, Motorola, LG) and tablet. My work laptop is an Apple Macbook Pro, and it really is a nice machine.


----------



## newts (3 Dec 2022)

I review quite a lot of work related photos from site visits, sent in via apple/android. The android photos are generally sharper when zoomed in. The android pictures come from the S20 & upwards range of phones.


----------



## Cycleops (3 Dec 2022)

Apple support their devices for a lot longer than Android. You'll be lucky to get around two years from Android. @oldwheels 8 is six plus years old?


----------



## Alex321 (3 Dec 2022)

Cycleops said:


> Apple support their devices for a lot longer than Android. You'll be lucky to get around two years from Android. @oldwheels 8 is six plus years old?



I haven't had an Android device out of support in 2 years. Some may not get the latest version of Android from the manufacturer (many can still upgrade to a later version of rooted), but they will still run on older versions, and Android versions still get support several years on from later versions being released.

It is the norm now for contracts to be spread over two years, and three isn't uncommon, which wouodn't be the case if they didn't expect the phones to be supported for longer than that.


----------



## MichaelW2 (3 Dec 2022)

The Apple ecosystem requires that your laptop and tablet be Apple.


----------



## jowwy (3 Dec 2022)

Cycleops said:


> Apple support their devices for a lot longer than Android. You'll be lucky to get around two years from Android. @oldwheels 8 is six plus years old?



My android phone is now 3yrs old and is still fully supported with updates……


but i also use an apple ipad on a daily basis, it is a lot faster than the original samsung galaxy tablet it replaced and a lot lighter too, but you do pay through the nose for apple products.


----------



## tom73 (3 Dec 2022)

MichaelW2 said:


> The Apple ecosystem requires that your laptop and tablet be Apple.



Wrong and has been for years they all work independently of each other you can happy have one thing fully working without the rest.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (3 Dec 2022)

This might sound a little 'out there' and way off-trend but...

... my Android phone 'just works" too.🙂


----------



## oldwheels (3 Dec 2022)

Cycleops said:


> Apple support their devices for a lot longer than Android. You'll be lucky to get around two years from Android. @oldwheels 8 is six plus years old?



No idea of the age since it was second hand refurbished but I have had it for at least 4 years and it is still supported. My iPad is about 10 years old and is not supported but it still does what I need.


----------



## oldwheels (3 Dec 2022)

tom73 said:


> Wrong and has been for years they all work independently of each other you can happy have one thing fully working without the rest.



I still have my iPhone 7+ which had a dodgy battery and use it as a kind of tablet on wifi. Photos on my main phone are automatically copied to this but not to the iPad or Macbook but airdrop is easy if required.


----------



## Arrowfoot (3 Dec 2022)

CXRAndy said:


> Apple is such a rip off though. My daughter has apple products, she recently took a new job. She can work from home a couple of days a week. She has a 2017 MacBook Pro. Which has served her well. The new software the company wants her to use requires a bit more processing power.
> 
> That's fine computer technology moves along. She spoke to her colleagues and they have the latest MacBook Pro 16" laptops. We looked at the price, nearly £4000 for a bloody laptop.. Jesus, no way has she that money. You might be looking at £2-2.5k for top end windows laptop.
> 
> Apple wants an £3000 extra if you wanted 8tb storage. Daughter bought a 4tb plug in drive from WD for £150. I told her to shut down all other programs and just run the main application, even though it's still jittery.



I have Macbook Pro 13, (brand new is £1350) and I hook it up to a large dell monitor and I use external drives. The processing speed is what should be looked at. Apple always charges an arm and leg for additions.


----------



## swee'pea99 (3 Dec 2022)

Interesting stuff! 



Alex321 said:


> Apple stuff is good, there is no doubt about that. But you pay a significant premium for the design, on top of what you would pay for similar functionality from Windows or Android devices.
> 
> I would never consider going Apple if you are looking for something budget. But if you are looking for quality and budget is not important, then it may well be the way to go.



But, but, I want quality _and_ cheap! 

I have a theory about the Apple premium, which is kind of based on what they used to say - and maybe still do - about buying cars: that the very best VFM you can get is buying a top end prestige model when all that prestige has worn off. Three year old Lexus with FSH sort of thing. 

I have been using the P30 pro, and could never go back to an old Pixel, say. Three lenses is a deal-breaker for me. And the P30P has Leica lenses - and you can tell. The sharpness is jaw-dropping. Superb macro, genuinely worthwhile 50x zoom. It really is an awesome bit of kit. But. Then I came across a review comparing it with the iPhone 11 Pro Max, and what's close to clinching it for me is this brace of photos, Huawei on the left, iPhone on the right:







They immediately brought to mind the number of times I've looked at my photos and thought hmmm...that's not what I was looking at. And apparently this is what Apple's particularly good at. Colour rendition. Less 'kodachrome', for us older viewers; more 'true'. 

And the price premium isn't what I expected, not least thanks to the pretty much zero street cred of a three year old 'prestige' phone - order of magnitude, maybe +25%, on the bay. For me, maybe £300, as against £230ish.

Dammit, I'm going to press the button! You only live once, and like the man said, you can always sell it on if it doesn't work out.


----------



## tom73 (3 Dec 2022)

swee'pea99 said:


> Interesting stuff!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



One other thing used Apple stuff tends to be well looked often very well looked after so hardly tell they are not nearly new.


----------



## tom73 (3 Dec 2022)

oldwheels said:


> I still have my iPhone 7+ which had a dodgy battery and use it as a kind of tablet on wifi. Photos on my main phone are automatically copied to this but not to the iPad or Macbook but airdrop is easy if required.



Maybe your setting are a bit out easy enough to fix. You’re right though airdrop is easy enough too.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (3 Dec 2022)

tom73 said:


> One other thing used Apple stuff tends to be well looked often very well looked after so hardly tell they are not nearly new.



Well, I'm not going to argue with your personal experience but ime the kids with 'Apples' in our friends & family network seem to have the same amount of damage as the Android owners.

Not that I've carried out an in-depth review but the number of parents who whinge about their kids breaking kit (normally phone screens and laptop lids) doen't seem to be weighted one way or the other.

As an aside: why do kids seemingly break phone screens and laptop lids more than adults?

Had a mobile for best part of a quarter of a century, ditto laptop and I've never damage any of them.


----------



## oldwheels (3 Dec 2022)

tom73 said:


> Maybe your setting are a bit out easy enough to fix. You’re right though airdrop is easy enough too.



Suits me as it is. I gave my old iPhone5 to a grandson and I got his text messages till he sorted it🙁


----------



## Alex321 (3 Dec 2022)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Well, I'm not going to argue with your personal experience but ime the kids with 'Apples' in our friends & family network seem to have the same amount of damage as the Android owners.
> 
> Not that I've carried out an in-depth review but the number of parents who whinge about their kids breaking kit (normally phone screens and laptop lids) doen't seem to be weighted one way or the other.
> 
> ...



Kids are both more active and less coordinated - partly because they are still growing, so don't really know where their "edges" are yet.

So they are more likley to be running around with them than adults AND more likely to knock into things, knocking them out of hands.


----------



## ColinJ (3 Dec 2022)

SpokeyDokey said:


> As an aside: why do kids seemingly break phone screens and laptop lids seemingly more than adults?


The simple answer is that it is usually the adults who are paying for them! 

My nieces and nephew have got through incredible numbers of phones and laptops...

Nephew decided to take his new iPhone out for a walk on the local moors. He got caught out in a huge thunderstorm and when he got back the phone was fall of water and refused to turn on. He drained as much out as he could and put the phone on a radiator to dry out but it still didn't work so his ma bought him a new phone. They read that putting a wet phone in a bag of rice can sometimes dry it out so they did that with the old phone and chucked it in the back of their airing cupboard. They forgot about it for a couple of years and then found it again. Miraculously, it came back to life when the battery was charged but by then they had been through a few more phones and that one was '_too old_' so it got handed on to someone who wasn't bothered by that.

One niece was in the habit of slamming the lid down on her laptop and throwing it onto the sofa while it was still shutting down. This was when laptops still had hard drives rather than SSDs. I told her that she would wreck the drive if she carried on doing that. She laughed and ignored me. A couple of weeks later, she did it again and... wrecked the hard drive!! 

As for phone cameras... I am perfectly happy with the camera in my Pixel 5.

ALDI sign (normal lens)





ALDI sign (normal lens, cropped, full resolution)





ALDI sign (wide angle lens)





ALDI sign (wide angle lens, cropped, full resolution)





The camera is certainly good enough for my needs.


----------



## DCBassman (5 Dec 2022)

Fab Foodie said:


> Work changed our iPhone to Android a while back. I'd trade back to Apple anyday. More intuitive it basically just works without fuss....


It's what you're used to. I find the iPhone UI ridiculously unintuitive and convoluted. For me, Windows and (Samsung) Android 'just work'. They're each just different, and I suspect that neither is technically superior in any way whatsoever.


----------



## icowden (5 Dec 2022)

swee'pea99 said:


> And, more broadly, is it a good idea?


Some thoughts from me.

On Android it's very easy to copy photos on and off the phone as you just hook it up as a USB drive. On iPhone you *still* have to use the awful iTunes software.

Remember that none of the software you have purchased on Android will transfer to Apple's ecosystem and many apps may be more expensive.
Even copying your contacts etc will be a pain in the proverbials. And going back - whilst Apple might let you copy some stuff to them, they definitely won't make it easy to go back (although thankfully Google will as they facilitate this through Gmail).

iPhones do what they do but are locked down. There is no tweaking or changing them. You can't use a different camera app if you don't like the default camera.

Digital Camera World rate the Pixel 7 Pro as having the best camera of all phones in 2022. The iPhone comes in 3rd after the Samsung Galazy S22 Ultra.

Iphone:- 48MP (f/1.8) main with 2x optical zoom, 12MP (f/2.2) ultrawide, 12MP (f/2.8) telephoto with 3x optical zoom
Pixel7 Pro: 50MP (f/1.85) main, 12MP (f/2.2) ultrawide, 48MP (f/3.5) telephoto with 5x optical zoom

Personally, having 3 iPhones in the family (wife and two kids all have iPhones), I absolutely hate them, and love my Pixel 4a.


----------



## FishFright (5 Dec 2022)

SpokeyDokey said:


> This might sound a little 'out there' and way off-trend but...
> 
> ... my Android phone 'just works" too.🙂



I always read that as - It just works , but only just.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (5 Dec 2022)

MichaelW2 said:


> The Apple ecosystem requires that your laptop and tablet be Apple.



Ha ha ha ha ha - time to bin my Windows laptop after all these years then?


----------



## Ming the Merciless (5 Dec 2022)

icowden said:


> On Android it's very easy to copy photos on and off the phone as you just hook it up as a USB drive. On iPhone you *still* have to use the awful iTunes software.



Nope, also appears as USB drive and drag off iPhone


----------



## Ming the Merciless (5 Dec 2022)

I got a refurbed iPhone 8 this year when my old Galaxy S2 died. It cost £99 from Argos. It is still accepting the latest updates and is on the latest iOS version. Worth considering a refurbed model if you don’t want to pay new prices.


----------



## byegad (5 Dec 2022)

Having bought an ipod some 20 yrs ago, my experience was good, in that it worked and did what it should, I spent a lot of cash on audiobooks, music and the like. When it died (well the battery died and you can't replace it) some 16 yrs ago the attitude I got from their customer service was dire. First all the stuff I'd paid for would only work on apple devices, I didn't own any, and then, when I sourced another ipod, second hand, to regain my stuff they had no interest in helping me out. I am now exclusively android, I'm typing this on a Chromebook, and everything I've bought, including reference books on birding, audiobooks and music, is available across two android tablets, the Chromebook and two android phones (Huawie) .

Possibly Apple have improved but they took me for hundreds of pounds and they'll not get a penny more.


----------



## figbat (5 Dec 2022)

icowden said:


> On Android it's very easy to copy photos on and off the phone as you just hook it up as a USB drive. On iPhone you *still* have to use the awful iTunes software.
> 
> iPhones do what they do but are locked down. There is no tweaking or changing them. You can't use a different camera app if you don't like the default camera.



As mentioned above, you can mount the iPhone as a USB drive and drag/drop as per any such device. Or you can go fetch the pictures (and plenty of other data) from your iCloud account via any browser.

You certainly can use other camera apps on an iPhone. For example on my iPhone Xs I have an app called "ProCamera", which offers a great deal of camera setting manipulation.

Much of what is being stated about the Apple universe appears to be hearsay or very outdated. I have become entangled in the Appleverse just through picking one many years ago (an iPhone 3G) and then sticking with it over the years. This now means the whole family have iPhones, iPads and we have a Macbook and Apple TV. We're not looking to tweak, fiddle or meddle, we just want it all to work seamlessly as a family group, across devices and it just does. Not to mention the older device support - the iPhone 8 runs the latest iOS, that's 5 generations newer than what it launched with 5 years ago.


----------



## tom73 (5 Dec 2022)

Ming the Merciless said:


> I got a refurbed iPhone 8 this year when my old Galaxy S2 died. It cost £99 from Argos. It is still accepting the latest updates and is on the latest iOS version. Worth considering a refurbed model if you don’t want to pay new prices.



Official Apple refurbed stuff is basically brand new inc full 12 guarantee always good quality if you're looking to save a bit.


----------



## icowden (5 Dec 2022)

figbat said:


> As mentioned above, you can mount the iPhone as a USB drive and drag/drop as per any such device. Or you can go fetch the pictures (and plenty of other data) from your iCloud account via any browser.


As long as it fits into that generously sized 5gb of free iCloud data. Of course on a Pixel you get 15Gb of data and most of it isn't backing up your phone apps.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (5 Dec 2022)

As long as it fits into that generously sized 5gb of free iCloud data. Of course on a Pixel you get 15Gb of data and most of it isn't backing up your phone apps.

or you just tidy up your photos from time to time. No one needs to keep every photo they ever took on their iPhone on their iPhone. Do some housekeeping now and again.


----------



## icowden (5 Dec 2022)

Ming the Merciless said:


> or you just tidy up your photos from time to time. No one needs to keep every photo they ever took on their iPhone on their iPhone. Do some housekeeping now and again.


5Gb is only 2,500 photos. Shoot a video on your phone - half a gig gone. Yes, I agree that housekeeping is useful. However I have about 87Gb of photos and videos on my One Drive alone, with a further 434 Gb of photos and videos on my hard drive (backed up to a 3rd party backup solution). That's 104,325 photos and videos going back about 20 years.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (5 Dec 2022)

icowden said:


> 5Gb is only 2,500 photos. Shoot a video on your phone - half a gig gone. Yes, I agree that housekeeping is useful. However I have about 87Gb of photos and videos on my One Drive alone, with a further 434 Gb of photos and videos on my hard drive (backed up to a 3rd party backup solution). That's 104,325 photos and videos going back about 20 years.



How many of them do you look at a week?


----------



## icowden (5 Dec 2022)

Ming the Merciless said:


> How many of them do you look at a week?


You're right. I should chuck them out along with my parents and grandparents photos as they have no value whatsoever.

Actually I am looking at uploading them all to my One Drive as one of the fantastic things about Google Photos is the way that they compile albums of photos from past years to remind you of cherished memories...

(and occasionally that you let your child save a lot of really stupid photos from a face changing app)


----------



## biggs682 (5 Dec 2022)

I was told by my stepdaughter that an I phone would change my life....

Glad I use an android one for private use but I do use an I phone for work


----------



## Ming the Merciless (5 Dec 2022)

icowden said:


> You're right. I should chuck them out along with my parents and grandparents photos as they have no value whatsoever.



They will be more select in the photos they kept. The problem of digital photography is that every crap photo you’ve taken is still kept, there’s no filter like there used to be.


----------



## tom73 (5 Dec 2022)

Ming the Merciless said:


> As long as it fits into that generously sized 5gb of free iCloud data. Of course on a Pixel you get 15Gb of data and most of it isn't backing up your phone apps.
> 
> or you just tidy up your photos from time to time. No one needs to keep every photo they ever took on their iPhone on their iPhone. Do some housekeeping now and again.



Add in that App data is only backed up if you set it up that way 5gb will work just fine for many. 
Le'ts face it even the 50gb plan won't break the bank. With an all Apple house backing up everything across 8 devices we've not come close to using all 50gb.


----------



## icowden (5 Dec 2022)

tom73 said:


> Add in that App data is only backed up if you set it up that way 5gb will work just fine for many.


It works for a grand total of none of my family.
You obviously have a family that don't use their devices much. My family would eat that 50Gb very quickly indeed.


----------



## icowden (5 Dec 2022)

Ming the Merciless said:


> They will be more select in the photos they kept. The problem of digital photography is that every crap photo you’ve taken is still kept, there’s no filter like there used to be.



This i do agree with. The problem with not having to pay money every time you want 36 photos developed is that you take a *lot* of photos.


----------



## ColinJ (5 Dec 2022)

icowden said:


> This i do agree with. The problem with not having to pay money every time you want 36 photos developed is that you take a *lot* of photos.


For the best of both worlds, take loads of digital photos, but afterwards go through them and delete all but the good ones that you really _will _want to look at in years to come?


----------



## icowden (5 Dec 2022)

ColinJ said:


> For the best of both worlds, take loads of digital photos, but afterwards go through them and delete all but the good ones that you really _will _want to look at in years to come?


Yep. Do you know just *how* often I have said to myself that I am going to go through these photos and videos and do some pruning...


----------



## tom73 (5 Dec 2022)

icowden said:


> It works for a grand total of none of my family.
> You obviously have a family that don't use their devices much. My family would eat that 50Gb very quickly indeed.



We use our devices heavily daily can't say the same about the dog.


----------



## midlife (5 Dec 2022)

It's a long thread.... but is the upshot that iphones take better pictures than say android like Pixel 6-7 ?


----------



## vickster (5 Dec 2022)

Wouldn’t a cheap phone and a good digital camera be better (and cheaper?) if actually a photographer rather than a smart phone snapper?


----------



## Alex321 (5 Dec 2022)

Ming the Merciless said:


> They will be more select in the photos they kept. The problem of digital photography is that every crap photo you’ve taken is still kept, there’s no filter like there used to be.



It's not so much that photos weren't kept, it is more the fact that you only had 36 (or fewer) photos on a roll of film, and other than professional photographers, wouldn't normally expect to go through a roll in a day.

So you just took WAY fewer photos than most people do with digital.


----------



## Alex321 (5 Dec 2022)

midlife said:


> It's a long thread.... but is the upshot that iphones take better pictures than say android like Pixel 6-7 ?



I don't think so.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (5 Dec 2022)

Alex321 said:


> It's not so much that photos weren't kept, it is more the fact that you only had 36 (or fewer) photos on a roll of film, and other than professional photographers, wouldn't normally expect to go through a roll in a day.
> 
> So you just took WAY fewer photos than most people do with digital.



But you also didn’t keep the duffs, or indeed take them to start.


----------



## Alex321 (5 Dec 2022)

Ming the Merciless said:


> But you also didn’t keep the duffs, or indeed take them to start.



Yes, you were much more careful over what you photographed.


----------



## icowden (5 Dec 2022)

midlife said:


> It's a long thread.... but is the upshot that iphones take better pictures than say android like Pixel 6-7 ?


Yes. The OP was looking at reviews and the iphone 11 pro was coming out better than the Huawei P30 Pro hence consideration of swapping.
The Pixel 6 was the 11's main opposition camera wise and again outscored it.

Personally I'd give up with Huawei but stay with the android OS and go Pixel.


----------



## midlife (5 Dec 2022)

icowden said:


> Yes. The OP was looking at reviews and the iphone 11 pro was coming out better than the Huawei P30 Pro hence consideration of swapping.
> The Pixel 6 was the 11's main opposition camera wise and again outscored it.
> 
> Personally I'd give up with Huawei but stay with the android OS and go Pixel.



Thanks, I’ve used apple phones and so do most at work. My daughters Pixel 6 and wife’s 5a seem to take better photos but that’s just my subjective view.


----------



## Arrowfoot (6 Dec 2022)

vickster said:


> Wouldn’t a cheap phone and a good digital camera be better (and cheaper?) if actually a photographer rather than a smart phone snapper?


Used that approach for many years. With iphone 12 onwards and the introduction of night photography, you don't need another camera. Technically photos cameras across the brands have advanced significantly with the use of algorithms to overcome limitations of lens etc.

Plus you don't have to import / export or even edit with a separate program. You can edit on the phone on the spot - crop, exposure, saturation etc to a high quality. And you can immediately send out the photos to friends, family and social media within seconds of taking a photo.

Also you don't need to set a specific time later to curate your photos - delete, assemble into albums, create shared albums for distribution to the family etc. You can do it shortly after snapping at an event or occasion. That saves space, clutter and more importantly you can organise while fresh in the mind. I do mine at a cafe or on the train back etc. You also have 30 days to recover deleted photos with the same phone.


----------



## swee'pea99 (6 Dec 2022)

midlife said:


> It's a long thread.... but is the upshot that iphones take better pictures than say android like Pixel 6-7 ?



I think there are lots of good phones out there that all take pictures far better than most of us need. FWIW, I decided to at least try out the iPhone for two main reasons: one, all phones give 'true' renditions of colour - but I'm led to understand that Apple are 'truer' than most (and certainly my experience with the - very highly rated - Huawei P30 pro suggests to me that it's worth at least exploring options); second, because I was always bugged by the Huawei's abrupt lurches in white balance, when moving from one sensor+lens combo to another. 







Same flowers, same conditions, taken within seconds. Both flowers are pink (they were), all leaves are green (they were) - but what a difference! And apparently iPhones are much, much better at delivering consistency throughout the range. 

The Huawei was clearly put together without compromise to spearhead its attempt at the 'serious/top end' market, and is excellent - and I will miss its 'super-macro' setting...






...along with its ability to take genuinely worthwhile 50x zoom pics...






...but ultimately it's mainly about the colour - for me at least - which is why I've decided to at least have a go with Apple. 

Supposed to be coming today! Ooh! (But I don't get to actually play with it till the 25th.  Call me old skool.)


----------

